# Chocolate breast milk?



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

So my 3 yo had a cold, as an experiment I decided to give her a few oz of dd2s BM (w/ a tiny tiny drop of chocolate because there's no way she would drink it otherwise) in hope she would get better faster.

It seemed to have helped so I'm considering doing this (like maybe 3-4 oz per day) on a regular basis because she eats like a bird and I'm sure her diet isn't what it should be. I can pump plenty of extra milk if needed and have nowhere to donate it anyway.

Can anyone think of a reason (aside from the chocolate thing which I know is bad, lol but it's just a drop) not to do this?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Sounds like a good idea to me!










-Angela


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

: Good idea!


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

LOL...It's funny you posted this, because I did the *same* thing last week when my 4 year old (who no longer nurses) and her sister were sick.









Obviously, I say go for it.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

I think I'd do that, sounds like a great way to give her good nutrition if she doesn't eat well.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I can't think of a circumstance (other than perhaps mom having HIV or hepatitis) where it would ever be inappropriate from a nutritional or physiological standpoint to give your child your milk, no matter what their age. Human milk will always be appropriate for human children - cow milk, on the other hand, was meant for baby cows!

My ds is a month younger than your dd1 and still nurses a couple times a day. Although he gets his share of bugs, I do think it helps keep him healthy.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

If it makes you feel better you can get organic chocolate syrup







I say the benifits of a breastmilk far outweigh the little bit of chocolate


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I give bm to all of my kids when they are sick, my toddler (who is no longer bf) gets 8 ounces a day since dd was born


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka*
If it makes you feel better you can get organic chocolate syrup







I say the benifits of a breastmilk far outweigh the little bit of chocolate

Oooh yeah. Temptation thy name is Aahh Alaska (the brand we use).

You gals are giving me good ideas for how to use up the frozen pumped milk that's about to expire.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle*
Oooh yeah. Temptation thy name is Aahh Alaska (the brand we use).











How about hot chocolate bmilk? With organic whipped cream?


----------



## Jaydedeyz (Jun 23, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea,expecially since she's a finicky eater to start with. Just a question though,what's so bad about a few drops of chocolate in the milk? If it's the only way she'll take it,and her sugars are otherwise moderated,it can't be SO bad,can it? I give my 2 1/2 yr. old some EBM daily,with either a few drops of chocolate,or a few drops of strawberry flavoring in it. He loves it,he drinks it,he's healthier. What's so bad about that? I think personally that the benefits of the EBM FAR outweigh any concerns you may have over the few drops of chocolate it takes for her to slug it down. If the chocolate works that well,try it on her broccoli too! [Just a joke!] Whatever it takes to get that little extra goodness into my kids,I'm up for it. And I have 2 healthy piglets to show for it. Congrats to you for being so creative with your breastmilk uses. Let me know if there's any other ideas out there about how to get your toddlers to take it in any other ways.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Nothing wrong with a little chocolate and a lot of evidence that it might even be good for us.









(In moderation, organic, etc. of course. I mean... duh... I can't see anyone here giving their kids a Hershey bar every day!)

Anyone ever culture breastmilk (for yogurt)?


----------



## storeimy (Dec 9, 2003)

Love this thread! I give EBM to all my girls when ill and sometimes in the winter when the bugs are being passed around. I also do a bit of chocolate and or a couple drops in hot tea. I regularly use a couple drops of EBM in my preschoolers ears for infection as well. Here's another tidbit....DH has chugged a cup or two as well to help fight off infection. Aaaahhhh...the miracle of mamas milk


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka*
If it makes you feel better you can get organic chocolate syrup







I say the benifits of a breastmilk far outweigh the little bit of chocolate

ditto X 10. It's certainly better than Boost or Ensure or Pedialyte, which is often suggested for children who do not eat well!


----------



## SingingMama (May 3, 2005)

Great idea!







I'll have to remember this one.







:


----------



## beaches1098 (Jun 17, 2004)

Thought of soing this myself yesterday when DS1 temp was 104. Extra antibodies can only be good!


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka*
If it makes you feel better you can get organic chocolate syrup







I say the benifits of a breastmilk far outweigh the little bit of chocolate

Anyone know how to make chocolate syrup?







:


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Trader Joe's has an awesome organic chocolate syrup! Yummmm.

If I could make chocolate breast milk my 2 1/2 year old would think he had died and gone to Heaven :LOL


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Rana*
Anyone know how to make chocolate syrup?







:


1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa
1 1/2 cups sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt
1 cup water
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

In medium saucepan combine all ingredients but vanilla. Bring to boil; lower heat and simmer 5 minutes. Add vanilla. Store in covered jar in refrigerator to use for making cocoa or chocolate milk.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Aww cool kitty! THANKS!

I do occassionally do the chocolate breastmilk too for the 3 yo & 4 yo. but Id never do the strawberry one. Its SOOOOOO full of super nasty stuff! Artificial flavors, atrificial Colors-dyes, chemicals, a TON of sugar, man-made chemical Perservatives, MSG? ect.


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HelloKitty*
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa
1 1/2 cups sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt
1 cup water
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

In medium saucepan combine all ingredients but vanilla. Bring to boil; lower heat and simmer 5 minutes. Add vanilla. Store in covered jar in refrigerator to use for making cocoa or chocolate milk.

hk, u r my hero!!!!! do you think i could use splenda?


----------



## misscrazO (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey if it works


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Rana*
hk, u r my hero!!!!! do you think i could use splenda?

Aww shucks









I can't see why you couldn't - should work just fine


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I laughed when I read this, I always say he is getting chocolate milk when I eat something chocolate, which is a lot. This is my reply to why don't you feed him anything "good", I know, I know, crazy


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

*Eeekk Gads!!* *NO SPLENDA!!!* = ie. _*Cancer carcinogens*!!!_
sugar (raw/unrefined) is *MUCH* better, also there is a natural herb dirived sweetner called Steevia that is 10x sweeter than sugar and is *GOOD* for you. there are even probiotics in it I believe.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah but Steevia tastes yucky.... :LOL

I personally stay away from Splenda too though. Organic sugar is my sweetner of choice - yumm yumm.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

yup


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms.Doula*
*Eeekk Gads!!* *NO SPLENDA!!!* = ie. _*Cancer carcinogens*!!!_
sugar (raw/unrefined) is *MUCH* better, also there is a natural herb dirived sweetner called Steevia that is 10x sweeter than sugar and is *GOOD* for you. there are even probiotics in it I believe.










really? i thought splenda was made from the sugar molecule? the way it was explained to me by a chemist, was that they moved one of the carbon atoms to a different angle or something; just enough that our body couldn't deal with it. please do tell me more.

it doesn't taste as good to me since i got pg with ds who is now 16mos. i've had stevia before. can't remember what i thought of it.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Rana*
really? i thought splenda was made from the sugar molecule? the way it was explained to me by a chemist, was that they moved one of the carbon atoms to a different angle or something; just enough that our body couldn't deal with it. please do tell me more.

I hear that "they just moved one of the atoms" argument a lot, but the difference between carbon monoxide (a poisonous gas) and carbon dioxide (in the air we breathe) is just one atom also! I dunno... I've read some stuff about it that makes me nervous. Just google splenda + risks or dangers and you'll find a lot.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm not really sure if it's dangerous or not but I try to stay away from anything artificial or "modified" in any way just because it weirds me out - I'd rather stick with stuff that is as pure as possible because well... you just never know what hasn't been discovered about this stuff yet. KWIM?


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle*
I hear that "they just moved one of the atoms" argument a lot, but the difference between carbon monoxide (a poisonous gas) and carbon dioxide (in the air we breathe) is just one atom also! I dunno... I've read some stuff about it that makes me nervous. Just google splenda + risks or dangers and you'll find a lot.

Well, yes, but it's a matter of the absence of an atom in the case of C02 and C01. That makes a big difference.







I understand about artificial/modified foods, and I'll definitely google like you said.


----------



## jmome (May 22, 2005)

Just wanted to add that you can put breastmilk in anything, soup, tea, etc. It is great for the whole family. I have not been successful expressing but my friend puts breastmilk in all her cooking (after boiling) and said her family has never been healthier.
Meghan


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

:


----------

